# Colorado Trip for 2013 Christmas and New Year



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

So me and the wifey decided to go to Colorado for the new year and christmas, We are off from 24th to 2nd.

I do have a brother living in Castle Rock so we'll stay with him, so accommodation check. I have been to Colorado many times but never rode there, always went during summer. hell we actually got married there 

What do you guys think Vail or Breck? (money wise which one is worth it), My brother lives 1:49 min from Breck and 2:10 from Vail so they are pretty close to him.

opinions/suggestions, keep them coming, looking into other mountains too but I wanna see these two...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Why not ride both?


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Argo said:


> Why not ride both?


wow a local  
so that's actually that's the plan but considering the lift ticket prices it can go up to a thousand dollars for both of us, any coupons/sites/ places that I can go and buy tickets from? how about arapahoe basin?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Buy a season pass. It usually breaks down to if you ride 5 or more days you'll come out ahead in the end.

If you were just trying to ride cheap, your best bet would've been to pick up Loveland 4 packs, but you missed the boat on that one.

The best deal going right now might be the Shell buy one get one free lift tickets. Have your brother start buying his gas at Shell and racking up those vouchers. $20 or more in gas and you get a buy one get one voucher that's good at Copper, Loveland, Winter Park, and Monarch to list the mountains that would be a reasonable day trip from Castle Rock.

The other thing to consider is that you're gonna be coming out here during very high traffic times. Lots of holiday tourists will be mobbing Vail and Breck and lots of Front Rangers will be making day trips up since they'll be off work. Don't expect light traffic or short lift lines. I would fucking hate to make that day trip from Castle Rock that many days straight during peak holiday season. That's not gonna be fun. Fair warning.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Shell BOGO doesn't start til after the new year. Bend over and spread those cheeks wide.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha! You guys...

Aren't Loveland lift tickets around $60 a day full pop? That is not unreasonable. You might be able to get a small discount on them buying them in the Denver area at a grocery store or some of the shops. 

Vail and Breck are going to rape you. Linville is dead on about buying an Epic Pass.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Too late for the epic pass. They stopped selling on the 24th. Vail or Breck aren't the places to vacation if your looking to be frugal....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure that Epic Pass is still for sale. Season Ski Passes | Compare Lift Ticket Passes | EpicPass.com


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you can still get it, that's the way to go. I guess they pushed the last deadline, again. Then you can make another trip later in the season too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They sell them all year with steady price jumps every 30 days or so. But this last push was the last big marketing campaign for Vail. After that they feel everyone becomes ignorant to it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I heard Loveland just doubled their pricing to be competitive......:dunno:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I think I remember looking last year in Dec/Jan and they were like $2200. That's like pre-epic prices, if season passes cost as much as they used to 5-6 years ago, I'd not be able to afford them


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> I heard Loveland just doubled their pricing to be competitive......:dunno:


Regular Season December 14th-April 13th $61

Colorado Snowboard Ski Lift Tickets & Packages :: Loveland Ski Area

That is not unreasonable at all by the day. Again, maybe a few bucks off at the grocery store or snow shop. Loveland is a fun mountain too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*grin...don't tell anyone buddy passes are only $49/day too....shhhhhhh*



killclimbz said:


> Regular Season December 14th-April 13th $61
> 
> Colorado Snowboard Ski Lift Tickets & Packages :: Loveland Ski Area
> 
> That is not unreasonable at all by the day. Again, maybe a few bucks off at the grocery store or snow shop. Loveland is a fun mountain too.


ignore all of this helpful nonsense.:thumbsdown:

It is windy and cold!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Heh, get out of the resort trap there SK...


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Buy a season pass. It usually breaks down to if you ride 5 or more days you'll come out ahead in the end.
> 
> If you were just trying to ride cheap, your best bet would've been to pick up Loveland 4 packs, but you missed the boat on that one.
> 
> ...





BurtonAvenger said:


> Pretty sure that Epic Pass is still for sale. Season Ski Passes | Compare Lift Ticket Passes | EpicPass.com


wow definetly, good i asked here huh, i wouldn't even look at the passes, but i dont get it how are these passes so cheap even a nasty hunter mountain is charging 1000 dollars for a season pass, great though that's what i am gonna do


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

vknyvz said:


> wow definetly, good i asked here huh, i wouldn't even look at the passes,* but i dont get it how are these passes so cheap even a nasty hunter mountain is charging 1000 dollars for a season pass*, great though that's what i am gonna do


More locals, NYC proximity.

Edit: that's my guess anyways.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

vknyvz said:


> wow definetly, good i asked here huh, i wouldn't even look at the passes, but i dont get it how are these passes so cheap even a nasty hunter mountain is charging 1000 dollars for a season pass, great though that's what i am gonna do


Competition is a beautiful thing.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Competition is a beautiful thing.


Yeah that too, lol.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

just bought the plane tickets man it was cheap 247.56 at jetblue  oh yea!!! next car rental...


----------

